# Anyone taking Zoloft



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

I am on 100mg of zoloft for IBS and depression. It has helped a great deal fo the depression but not the IBS pain. This is the first med I have tried for IBS. I am on week five. This the seconded week at 100mg. Can anyone give me feedback on how long I should wait till I ask for something else ( Iknow it can take a while before they work)and what do you recomend trying next? I am IBS-A with painThanks


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Peaches,I have not heard of too many people benefitting from Zoloft for IBS-D (actually heard it makes the D worse) and not sure about IBS A. I have IBS D, and the most prescribed antidepressants for that are Paxil, the older TCA's like Elavil, and Deseryl, and Effexor can also be constipating. You may want to ask about the Paxil, which can cause more constipation. Don't know if you are more D or C. Have you gone the fiber route? That can help some IBS A people. Also, check the bulletin board maybe under another section like "products" and you may find some info there. Just some suggestions for you.Maria


----------

